# IS300 Like Tail lights available?



## SE-R420 (Jun 22, 2002)

I was wondering if there are any new tail light lenses/enclosements available for the 02' se-r. i really wanna change my tail lights, i dont really like them, its too plain in the back, let me know guys,

MiKe


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*ALTEEZAS? YOU WANT ALTEEZAS?* 

You're nuts! You must be barking mad! No, I don't think that anyone makes Alteeza Style Taillights for the B15 generation Sentras. Alteezas (in case you didn't know) are considered ricey in most places, because the Honda crowd decided it would be "cool" to have these taillights on their car, and guess what? The domestic guys followed suit, I've seen Alteezas on Focuses, F150s, Rangers, Mustangs, S-10's, Suburbans, Silverados, as well as on a Maxima and an old hardbody. They are so commonplace these days...seeing factory tail lights are a rarity. So in other words, *Don't Change Your Tails!!!!*


----------



## SE-R420 (Jun 22, 2002)

I see where your coming from. Maybe not alteeza's, but how about either black outs or white outs for the tail lights. i think if they were all white, they would like nice, but not too ricey, lol. And putting blackouts on it would look sick, especially on my car, cause i have it in black and making the whole car black would be hott. Im also thinking about getting some nice black rims to match the black car, but if not, definitely chromes are in store for this car. 

Mike


----------



## iBi Bianco kits (Jul 13, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> *ALTEEZAS? YOU WANT ALTEEZAS?
> 
> You're nuts! You must be barking mad! No, I don't think that anyone makes Alteeza Style Taillights for the B15 generation Sentras. Alteezas (in case you didn't know) are considered ricey in most places, because the Honda crowd decided it would be "cool" to have these taillights on their car, and guess what? The domestic guys followed suit, I've seen Alteezas on Focuses, F150s, Rangers, Mustangs, S-10's, Suburbans, Silverados, as well as on a Maxima and an old hardbody. They are so commonplace these days...seeing factory tail lights are a rarity. So in other words, Don't Change Your Tails!!!! *


Isn't it "ALTEZZAS"...as in Toyota Altezza? And yes those are HELLA GHEY


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2002)

SE-R420 said:


> * i think if they were all white, they would like nice, but not too ricey, lol. *


I'm not going to say my opinion on those, since it doensn't really matter. But don't you think that would attract too much attention from the cops? At least over here it would. Take it from someone who's gotten way too many...fix it tickets are no fun.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2002)

*Why would you want that APC junk lights?*

I dunno maybe I'm not with it but I find those plastic "chrome trim" trimmed apc light to look rather junky. Maybe it's just the ricers at the track making it look like a APC convention that kills it for me?

-Steven C.
Anti-rice superstar


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2002)

I just want to have taillights like the new Altima. I have a Molten Silver SER and silver tails would look a lot better than the 80's style tails on my car.


----------



## ewraven (Jul 20, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> *ALTEEZAS? YOU WANT ALTEEZAS?
> 
> I've seen Alteezas on a Maxima and an old hardbody. They are so commonplace these days...seeing factory tail lights are a rarity. So in other words, Don't Change Your Tails!!!! *


LOL, the ones you saw on the Maxima were possibly stock. It comes stock with them in 2002.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2002)

*Tail Lights*

Hey Hey Hey! I drive a 2002 Spec-V, and also own a 2002 Altima 3.5 SE. One of the deciding factors in getting the Altima over the Maxima was the look of the car from the rear. I love the tail lights and the dual mufflers. I also would like to get tail lights for my Spec V that are like my Altima tail lights. As long as they arn't cheep looking.(I find black outs cheep looking in most cases.)


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

J/K


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2002)

PLEASE PEOPLE! Leave the altezza lights to the dang altezza!!! If you cant afford an IS300, you dont deserve the cool lights it comes with!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2002)

LOL  I dont want a IS300 I just want some well made clear tail lights on my Spec V so that it looks more like my 2002 Altima!I love the front end of my Spec V, but I find the rear kinda plain and want to spice it up a bit!


----------



## iBi Bianco kits (Jul 13, 2002)

ewraven said:


> *
> 
> LOL, the ones you saw on the Maxima were possibly stock. It comes stock with them in 2002. *


Actually they are available for the 1995-99 Maxima, and look like complete ass.


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

tkyan said:


> *
> 
> But don't you think that would attract too much attention from the cops? *



yea... man.. theyll ticket you for having FUGLY tail lights


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2002)

*Gross.........*

I wish the new "Fast & Furious" movie would have tasteful, more subtle cars.....I am so tired of Rice-A-Roni and Honduh Type "R"'s all over town......I saw a Type "R" Silverado 4X4 last night......when will the madness end????


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2002)

My nissan pics Cheep looking tail lights are sad things,but well made ones are pimp


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Randman said:


> *PLEASE PEOPLE! Leave the altezza lights to the dang altezza!!! If you cant afford an IS300, you dont deserve the cool lights it comes with! *


That is one of the funiest things I have ever heard.


----------



## Sicx13 (May 2, 2002)

*i thought i was the only one*



> I saw a Type "R" Silverado 4X4 last night......when will the madness end????


 damn i saw a 3000gt that had gtr emblems on the fenders and grill and a type r badge on the gas door.oh yeah there is also an abundance of hard top eclipse spyders and really old carrola type s's around here


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

SE-R420 said:


> *I was wondering if there are any new tail light lenses/enclosements available for the 02' se-r. i really wanna change my tail lights, i dont really like them, its too plain in the back, let me know guys,
> 
> MiKe *




where you from in long island?


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

Personally I like the stock lights on the 200SX B14, that's kindof redundant, anyway, not the sentra however, I'd definately change those, if you want to change your lights, go all out and original, it will cost moola but conversions are hot now a days and the wildest the better. oh and jester you selling that vette of yours, crazy!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

So,
IMO the VW golf mod tail look is my preference. What is this? They make the taillights in trims that match every factory (well several anyway) paint color. So you have a green car, you get green tails. Yes they glow red and amber/white when they are supposed to. However their legality may be questionable. But silver tails on a silver car, and black tails on a black car, etc...

Seth

examples:
blue:








green:


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Some one on here with a Black Spec V posted pics on the tail light mod they did with their stocks that I thought looked real good..

I remember he taped it off into a design and sprayed it. It was sort of a Skyline type look....

Do a search for the pics cuz IM way too lazy to-besides I got a B14....lol


----------



## 93det (Oct 2, 2002)

this whole altezza, clear light, 40 foot high wing , 9 inch drop, tv in the trunk, type-r, shitvic lifestyle has to end........we drive nissans. remember that. 1000hp intakes dont exist. titanium ultra-light, super-reinforced led mufflers dont mean s**t. sorry i just had to vent.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

I agree with everybody on the board. I can't stand it when I see peeps ridin around with a big ass APC sticker on their car, or the little lights on their tire. These companies are makin a killin off these ricers. Dogg, we are not putting you down, it's just that buying Altezza's is like buying a Vanilla Ice CD. Your gonna get laughed at!!!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

well to tell you something... all the ricers around here get all the women.... anytime you see a ugly ass guy in the car with 18's
altezzaas and projector lights he has atleast 2 fly ass women with him.....


----------



## 93det (Oct 2, 2002)

fuck that. If you need 18s and nice whip to get ass you got NO game. No rice.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: Gross.........*



tnpartsguy said:


> *I wish the new "Fast & Furious" movie would have tasteful, more subtle cars.....I am so tired of Rice-A-Roni and Honduh Type "R"'s all over town......I saw a Type "R" Silverado 4X4 last night......when will the madness end???? *


Acctually I wish they would stop making Fast & Furious movies! Altezzas look okay but they are "rice" and they are getting a little old already. I saw some on a cavalier  
I say you candy dip em!


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

93det said:


> *fuck that. If you need 18s and nice whip to get ass you got NO game. No rice. *


Damn right, I have pulled more pussy with no car. And those ho's riding wit them are tricks, some easy ass ho's, and prolly young as shit. And the Ricer prolly has to go get a check up after fuckin them sluts.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

there will be altezza made soon for the b15.. someone is making them.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

i'm actually a fan of 18's i like the konig rated r 18's they don't weigh but 20 lbs each, the 17s are like 17.59 lbs, not bad in my opinion. Anyway altezza's don't go with our car, there are some cars they look ok on, the fact that they are used so much is what really bothers most people including myself, Fast and the Furious 2's biggest sponser in terms of car manufactor will be Mitsubishi, so you can expect to see a good amount of Eclipses' Evo III's and maybe some Galants, this info courtesy of Import Tuner. I really like show cars, I don't want to put 3000 into a swap or a turbo if not 5000 but I'll put a grand or so into show, especially since I get it at cost. It's just a personal preference I guess.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

I second that motion


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

You guys should remember that this is the Cosmetic Mods/Show section, not the JDM/Clean section.....


----------



## metareqa (Sep 1, 2002)

any of ya know if i can find those 2002 altima tail lights... altezzas are cheesy and i want something nissanian. i found r34 tail light but i was looking for the 2002 altima ones for my sentra


----------



## 93det (Oct 2, 2002)

*idunno*

i kept it nissan on my b13. i went with r32 tails. clears are done and alcheezas are right behind them. i feel if your gonna do custom body mods do something sick. theres a blue sentra on the web with r34 headlights and s2000 tails. now i aint a honda fan but that b13 is sick.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I have the clears for now, and a modified trunk trim that holds 2, 4 inch rounds. The clears are rewired.
I plan on getting the 99 SE-L tails in the near future.

When I can afford it, I plan on doing some crazy conversion.


----------

